# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Bitcoin

## jl39

For those of you that order online.. How many of you use bitcoin? 
I have a couple of domestic sources that I've read good things about on other boards and I was hoping to try them. The problem is they have $400 minimums unless you use bitcoin, which is no limit.
How safe is coinbase and how easy is it to use? Safe to add your debit card directly to the wallet and buy bitcoins? Thanks

----------


## guitarzan

I hate bitcoin. Tried it, couldn't figure it out

----------


## eslim

Very easy. Only use that payment method. Safest way.

----------


## jl39

> Very easy. Only use that payment method. Safest way.


so It's pretty safe to just put your credit card info into coinbase and buy bitcoins?

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Bitcoin was "safe" at some point but I'm not sure how safe it is anymore. The reason is that there is credit card or bank statement tied to the bitcoin. If the feds really wanted to get down on you, they'd follow the paper trail to bitcoin and you'd have to explain the purchases. They'd scour through your emails to see if they can find the bitcoin usage. It is safer than your credit card, I do agree with that, but I'm not convinced that it's totally safe anymore.

----------


## jl39

but do most people just put their credit card info into their bitcoin wallet to buy the bitcoins? I have to pay with the sources that I've found with bitcoins unless I spend an absurd amount of money. I don't want to get burned on a huge order when I can try them out by ordering a few things with bitcoins

----------


## Obs

I have used coinbase with a credit card. 
The safest way is to buy bitcoin cash in person and have them sent to your account. Its nearly untraceable that way.

----------


## deadliftkarma

tor browser - hushmail or similar - VPN - bitcoin and your ass is safe

----------


## Sh0tsf1red

LOL

"you ass is safe"

Someone doesn't know how the internet works

----------


## deadliftkarma

you are really sure that autorities waste money for you little fish doing...uncrypt tor (impossible since tor creation)...ask to an hidden e-mail provider your datas (lol have fun woth that)...ask to a VPN provider your data(no serious investigation = no data )...follow your bitcoin payment hash? (if you are clever enough you have tried to fog the payment).

Be less paranoid, no way that they are wasting money to find your 10ml Test E

----------


## cousinmuscles

> LOL
> 
> "you ass is safe"
> 
> Someone doesn't know how the internet works


You'd have to explain here. Nothing has changed in the way bitcoin works. Coinbase/your CC is not bitcoin. You choose for yourself if you want to use a third party and if the risks associated are worth it. 

Have yet to see any alternative and equal competitor to bitcoin. The alts are especially good for mixing.

----------


## cousinmuscles

If bitcoin is too hard for you to use, the biggest risk is not you getting busted for a vial of test, but that you will lose your money.

----------


## TRA

> For those of you that order online.. How many of you use bitcoin? 
> I have a couple of domestic sources that I've read good things about on other boards and I was hoping to try them. The problem is they have $400 minimums unless you use bitcoin, which is no limit.
> How safe is coinbase and how easy is it to use? Safe to add your debit card directly to the wallet and buy bitcoins? Thanks


I use Blockchain. Easy and convenient. Used a domestic (Coinbase) and it was a horrific pain in the arse with delays, poor customer service, etc. I would avoid them like the plague and use blockchain.

----------


## Aesthetix01

I know I'm new here so you can take this as you will but I've used coinbase on numerous occasions not just for said purchases but others as well and it is about as simple as I've seen any Bitcoin purchase come, they require a 2 factor verification every sign in, purchase or transfer so far as I can tell it couldn't be much safer than that.

----------


## TRA

> I know I'm new here so you can take this as you will but I've used coinbase on numerous occasions not just for said purchases but others as well and it is about as simple as I've seen any Bitcoin purchase come, they require a 2 factor verification every sign in, purchase or transfer so far as I can tell it couldn't be much safer than that.


Coinbase can be simple, if it works. They put a week delay on all transfers in from banks, they put a limit on credit card transfers, they put a 2-3 day delay on outgoing transfers numerous times which makes it near impossible to purchase something when the vendor has a 30 min timeout after order placement. They respond to issues with automated emails and do not ever allow you to directly contact customer service. 
The last time I tried to use them their "two step verification" did not send any codes, for hours. Then it started sending codes every 2 minutes for about half an hour. I wasn't sure if my account was hacked or it was a glitch, and since I couldn't contact anyone couldn't find out for hours. 
I sent them an email and diplomatically told them their issues were making it difficult to use them and I would look elsewhere if it continued (and it was a genuinely decent letter, professional and respectful but straight to the point). 
They promptly closed my account and said they were concerned about my use of the account. I have purchased mineral samples (crystal forming minerals for display) with it for cripes sakes. 
If you have good luck with them, that's awesome. That was not the case with me.
I just think there are other far superior bitcoin vendors to use.

----------


## Ashop

> Very easy. Only use that payment method. Safest way.


After you study up on it a bit, your right it is very easy and safe method of payment.

----------


## Oliver47

I am new to the game, but I believe that Bitcoinis just starting a journey of acceptance around the world.

----------


## Wannarrach

I tried to buy BTC once, but it got me nervous...

Info of using BTC should not be buying goods illegally...when joining anyway (but I joined to buy this, and sure people do - so I know there's possible way). Anyway, I was asked to provide ID, face photo with ID, medicare card and address writen who I am and date of the purchase and took photos... I didn't continue buying the coins :Frown:  end. 

I saw someone mentioned you have to know who you buy the coin from(?) - I wish I know who. They can report what you use the coins for..? Your coins can be stolen as well. 

I got my goods from cardless cash puchases...

----------


## Bio-Active

> I tried to buy BTC once, but it got me nervous...
> 
> Info of using BTC should not be buying goods illegally...when joining anyway (but I joined to buy this, and sure people do - so I know there's possible way). Anyway, I was asked to provide ID, face photo with ID, medicare card and address writen who I am and date of the purchase and took photos... I didn't continue buying the coins end. 
> 
> I saw someone mentioned you have to know who you buy the coin from(?) - I wish I know who. They can report what you use the coins for..? Your coins can be stolen as well. 
> 
> I got my goods from cardless cash puchases...


I have a section for this with a thread called were to buy bitcoins. If you want to stay away from coinbase(GDax) then you can use a BTC ATM and put the coin directly yo your Blockchain or Electrum wallet or you can go to local bitcoins and get them from another person

----------


## Wannarrach

> I have a section for this with a thread called were to buy bitcoins. If you want to stay away from coinbase(GDax) then you can use a BTC ATM and put the coin directly yo your Blockchain or Electrum wallet or you can go to local bitcoins and get them from another person


Yes, I saw/read your forum and others. I've Bitcoin.comWallet on my phone, never use. I joined Cointree, Localbitcoin and a few others. 
The more I read the more worries I am to use, even it seems simple. Simple for me would just download the app, buy the coins then buy stuffs :Smilie: 

What info I have about Bitcoins to buy gears, seem to need more wallets - buy from another then tranfer to another and another..? And you don't know which wallet is safe to buy the gears from, as you can't always use the same wallet to buy stuffs..? The safest wallet is not actually mean safe even with an app to unlock only you..? Coinbase and any others you suggest seem to need to transfer to other wallets as well..? Purchase the coins can be another issue when it is not quite safe using credit card or bank transfer..? I'm nervous to have to go through all the pictures of my passport/ID/face shot/etc...I've never had any illegal histories you know, I won't want to have one just to buy this stuff haha. I believe my concerns would be other's concerns about using bitcoin as well? 
Please correct me if I am all wrong, these infos I have read from many different websites and videos...

I'm looking to buy coins from local newsagents as someone mentioned you just got your coin app ready for them to scan and give them cash, no ID required - fingercross through
Sorry for a long read :Smilie:

----------


## Wannarrach

I guess just have to get hands on rather than reading...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes, I saw/read your forum and others. I've Bitcoin.comWallet on my phone, never use. I joined Cointree, Localbitcoin and a few others. 
> The more I read the more worries I am to use, even it seems simple. Simple for me would just download the app, buy the coins then buy stuffs
> 
> What info I have about Bitcoins to buy gears, seem to need more wallets - buy from another then tranfer to another and another..? And you don't know which wallet is safe to buy the gears from, as you can't always use the same wallet to buy stuffs..? The safest wallet is not actually mean safe even with an app to unlock only you..? Coinbase and any others you suggest seem to need to transfer to other wallets as well..? Purchase the coins can be another issue when it is not quite safe using credit card or bank transfer..? I'm nervous to have to go through all the pictures of my passport/ID/face shot/etc...I've never had any illegal histories you know, I won't want to have one just to buy this stuff haha. I believe my concerns would be other's concerns about using bitcoin as well? 
> Please correct me if I am all wrong, these infos I have read from many different websites and videos...
> 
> I'm looking to buy coins from local newsagents as someone mentioned you just got your coin app ready for them to scan and give them cash, no ID required - fingercross through
> Sorry for a long read


My section for bitcoin only teaches you how to buy bitcoins and move them to wallets not to use them on the black market. Any bitcoin exchange that suspects you are doing anything illegal will close your account

----------


## Wannarrach

> My section for bitcoin only teaches you how to buy bitcoins and move them to wallets not to use them on the black market. Any bitcoin exchange that suspects you are doing anything illegal will close your account


How do you purchase gears using bitcoin? Excuse for being slow... Thank you 
I found buying the coins using ATM looks easy, apart from growing coins...I'm looking to get better quality gears as they don't acept anything else.

----------


## Aerospace

Yea I use Coinbase for Bitcoin. Send to them with the long string of digits/letters that your source will send you with your order.

----------


## assguy22

> Bitcoin was "safe" at some point but I'm not sure how safe it is anymore. The reason is that there is credit card or bank statement tied to the bitcoin. If the feds really wanted to get down on you, they'd follow the paper trail to bitcoin and you'd have to explain the purchases. They'd scour through your emails to see if they can find the bitcoin usage. It is safer than your credit card, I do agree with that, but I'm not convinced that it's totally safe anymore.


LoL

It more complicated than that. Safest method by far.

----------


## Wannarrach

I tried to buy bitcoin from an ATM I googled today, walked to the address...it's located in a stripclub haha...I felt err and failed to buy today. I tried with my credit card, and all ID photos until the last step/processing...declined! I only buy smallest amount just to try. My phone screen turn light bright, nothing else and remain.

----------


## Wannarrach

> I tried to buy bitcoin from an ATM I googled today, walked to the address...it's located in a stripclub haha...I felt err and failed to buy today. I tried with my credit card, and all ID photos until the last step/processing...declined! I only buy smallest amount just to try. My phone screen turn light bright, nothing else and remain.


It's actually the phone - problem. Now fixed and bought coins.

----------


## Oliver47

A good friend of mune invested 50k in Bitcoin last year. It is worth now $33 k. He is kicking himself. I think the safe way to have a go at investing is a relatively small amount of money and always put in money you can afford to lose. Always keep an eye on cryptocurrency charts ( https://cryptolinks.com/cryptocurrency-charts ) . And remember there isn't a best strategy for crypto. Each coin demands its own strategies, just as any other stock or asset class.

----------


## redz

Last year I tripled some money on Tron in 30 days. Theres ups and downs but definitely still opportunities to make money. Buying bitcoin high was a big mistake many made. A market correction was predictable.

----------


## kbunyan

Not really a huge fan of USD->BTC. Last I checked coinbase wanted 20% fee on conversion rate, not sure how it is now. but westerunion is wayy cheaper. Plus I used WU for almost 15 years now for business and work so no red flags here.

----------


## redz

20%??? Lol Coinbase takes a fraction of 1%

----------


## Frank777

I use Bitcoin and I'm glad that I decided to invest in it. Of course, it is necessary to follow the news and check forecasts, but I think, it is worth it. If you worry about safety, I recommend to choose a proper wallet. Personally I chose one of the anonymous bitcoin wallets. They keep your personal data and transaction details secure through the use of VPN or tor network. You can find more info here https://revain.org/beginners-section...itcoin-wallets

----------


## Bio-Active

> I use Bitcoin and I'm glad that I decided to invest in it. Of course, it is necessary to follow the news and check forecasts, but I think, it is worth it. If you worry about safety, I recommend to choose a proper wallet. Personally I chose one of the anonymous bitcoin wallets. They keep your personal data and transaction details secure through the use of VPN or tor network. You can find more info here https://revain.org/beginners-section...itcoin-wallets


What wallet are you using? The better cold storage wallet I have found is electrum

----------


## Frank777

> What wallet are you using? The better cold storage wallet I have found is electrum


I chose exactly this wallet  :Smilie:  It supports cold storage. Another thing that persuaded me to choose Electrum was a possibility to restore my wallet in case my gadget gets lost or spoilt (such things often happen to me  :Icon Rolleyes: ) Also I know that Darkwallet and BitLox can be used for high security cold storage. To be honest, I haven't checked Samourai as it is a mobile wallet. As for Rahakott Wallet, I think it also enables cold storage, but it is better to check it out.

----------


## Bio-Active

mycelium fir Mobil with a vpn

----------

